# Головные боли у детей, хромает диагностика



## Вика_85 (20 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться вкратце  о истории которая случилась с моим среднем сыном  Романом 8 лет. Как то придя из школы он пожаловался на головную боль. Первый день не придали значения(переутомился, поспит все пройдет).На утро пришлось идти к участковому доктору т.к. боль не прошла. Врач сказал нам примерно так: « Ситуация, когда у ребенка болит голова, не всегда указывает на наличие органических или физиологических проблем. В половине случаев это оказывается последствием переутомления или эмоционального напряжения т.к. в школах очень сейчас серьезные нагрузки и это вполне допустимо и согласно опроса вашего сына ничего серьезного  не вижу». Сказал еще, что бы исключили компьютер, телевизор, плейер с наушниками и по возможности мобильный, больше были на воздухе и выписал витамины группы В. Поехали домой,  у  мужа был выходной и как то мы с ним даже поругались по поводу этого похода(к врачу). Залезла я в интернет и начала подробно знакомиться с информацией по головным болям.

И начала понемногу понимать что, что-то не так. Адрес одного ресурса напишу позже, если кому то будет интересно, по моему там меньше воды и больше конкретики.  Ну вот, говорю мужу давай мириться, я согласна , что то тут непонятное. Давай «пытать» сына, что было в школе… После долгих уговоров сын сознался, что его толкнули и он ударился затылком об пол…….. Сходу в машину и в дет.больницу. Диагноз сотрясение мозга! Пускай и легкой степени, но почему участковый не отправил к невропатологу??? А я сама все изучала… Так, что девчонки хорошо то, что хорошо заканчивается . Разные бывают доктора поэтому и самим нужно заниматься самообразованием, что бы наши детки были надёжнее защищены. А это обещанное: (удалена ссылка, нарушающая Правила форума).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2018)

Диагноз сотрясение мозга! Пускай и легкой степени.
Дежурный диагноз при наличии жалоб на головную боль и чего-то похожего на травму.
Тут сама постановка вопроса не верна.
При головной боли главное отсеять серьезные заболевания. Вас осмотрел невролог, ничего не нашел. Учитывая жалобы и возможную травму. поставил дежурный диагноз, поскольку леччени Сотрясения головного мозга (легкой степени) ничем не отличается от "переутомления или эмоционального напряжения".
И главное это никак не пересекается с ссылкой, в которой говориться как раз о "переутомлении и эмоциональном напряжение" и ни слова про Сотрясение, поскольку это просто сайт про медицину, а не про головные боли.
Очень смахивает на рекламный ход, но главное чтобы  у ребенка не болела голова.


----------

